# New guy. :)



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Nothing to say, just drool.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

NICE color!!!!!

What was he labeled as?? He has a lot of rays...


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Delta.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

what a beauty!!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

hes sooo pretty!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks! Still trying to think of a name.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Jason!!


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!! Wow! I love your tank too. I always liked that decoration you have, but was worried that a betta would get stuck inside the whole. Do you think that would ever happen?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE the last pic!!!!!


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

The more Betta I see on here, the more I want one!!! He's soooo pretty.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Narnian said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! Wow! I love your tank too. I always liked that decoration you have, but was worried that a betta would get stuck inside the whole. Do you think that would ever happen?


Thanks! It's completely hollow inside, so the only place they would get stuck is the opening on the top, and unless you have a very fat betta, I don't see that happening.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

TexasTanker said:


> The more Betta I see on here, the more I want one!!! He's soooo pretty.


 You should get one. They have quite the personalities. 

He was definitely a lucky petco find! And he was there for 3 weeks. :O
People missing out.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

> Thanks! It's completely hollow inside, so the only place they would get stuck is the opening on the top, and unless you have a very fat betta, I don't see that happening.


Thanks!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Narnian said:


> Thanks!


 You're welcome.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

He's adorable, i'm loving his tank too[: I wish my petstore had good choices like that!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

One of the plants I got from Walmart. I just went to a local pet store and they had some pretty nice plants for nice prices.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Very pretty!!! That's an amazing find


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I love him! I have that ornament too, it's fun.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Name him Banana!!!!  He's pretty.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

The pictures make him seem more yellow than he really is. He's more creamish than anything.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

For names I'm thinking either Regan, Avery or Lennox.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

avery male or female?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

beta novice said:


> avery male or female?


 Avery is originally a male name, it's become a unisex name though.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow hes a beauty you really scored ...great find! where did you get him ?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks and i got him at petco.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Yogurt? Idk.

What is his temperament?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!! What a great find!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

His reaction when I told him there would be no bloodworms today!
*gasp*
*pouty face*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, cute pics!


----------

